# Capital Hill



## smarts (Jul 18, 2011)

A call to arms 7/4/2012 on Capital Hill to take down congress. Be there man! Help cause some chaos


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 18, 2011)

more info, por favor.


----------



## Missy (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my good. You really think you are going to take down congress with some street protest? Good luck with that!


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 18, 2011)

Missy said:


> Oh my good. You really think you are going to take down congress with some street protest? Good luck with that!



Ha, that's why I wanted more information. They would need some pretty sweet tactics to TAKE OVER THE LEGISLATIVE BRANCH OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## viking (Jul 18, 2011)

It's sad, but peaceful protests always fall on deaf ears. They'll just beat you with batons and call it a riot anyway. Especially at such an important bourgeois place.


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 18, 2011)

Pfffffft, the government wouldn't allow peaceful protests if they actually threatened state power. Sanctioned protests just create the illusion that we live in a free society with free speech. But, if you assemble without a permit, you're ass will get arrested. Or, if you do something beyond a pacifist/non-violent governmentally sanctioned "protest", you are labeled a terrorist by the government and thrown in jail for an absurd amount of time. And, when at a protest the "peaceful" protestors will throw a fit and often prevent you from doing anything non-"peaceful". The peaceful protesters are really just protecting the state, more than anything. Oh, they are also getting their feel-good on for some liberal-reformist-wont-do-shit-to-challenge-the-state bullshit.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 19, 2011)

well shit good luck on bringing it all crashing it down!! more info would be awesome.


----------



## smarts (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry don't got more info some dude i passed asked me to tell everyone about it I just figured I'd humor the dude I personally just wanna riot


----------



## JaimaJaima (Sep 26, 2011)

eughhhh another one of you kids looking for power and a reason to fight. -_- shame on you.


----------



## smarts (Sep 27, 2011)

hell yeah I just want to throw a rock at a cop


----------

